# The SX Instinct



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Distortions said:


> @*Night Huntress*
> What about carnality expressed by a delta NF


I have a couple of examples in my poetry stash somewhere, but it's gonna take a while to look.

As far as I remember, they used a lot of flowery analogies to talk about fucking.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Because owlet likes Vladimir Kush and I know she'll forgive me for the occasional derail, Matrix of Love:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Soon I will write a poem about how putting on winged eyeliner triggers my sx instinct. This is 100% legit, factual, and proven by experts.

SORRY FOR DERAILING


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Apologies for the lack of responses - I've been trying to hang back to let discussion flow. The poetry and pictures are fantastic, by the way, @lets mosey @Night Huntress so please don't apologise for derailing 



lets mosey said:


> To clarify, is this how you experience the intensity?


I think so. It's a sense of being captivated, in a way.



Night Huntress said:


> Ti egos may feel incapable, or at least inadequate in expressing their emotions in a way that truly encapsulates their feelings, and I imagine that while some sx Ti egos might be inexpressive, they still expect and heavily value input from others that assists them in expressing these emotions sincerely. Especially due to the nature of Fe and sx contributing to the existence and expression of intense emotion and the treatment of emotional energy and passion as "objects" (in the Socionics sense), an sx dom Ti ego might feel particularly compelled to develop these traits in themselves, and may find themselves drawn to being people that embody these intense feelings.
> 
> But someone who devalues Fe AND is bad at it -- particularly an Fe PoLR type -- is going to be oblivious to these things and any impositions of emotional energy from the environment are going to feel particularly jarring. I do think they can objectively be very passionate people (example: Marilyn Manson! He's an ILI, not sure if he's an sx dom necessarily, but he's definitely intense) but they may not experience themselves to be that way, and may express themselves dryly or see no need for additional embellishment of the longing and need for connection they feel. As I said, they are probably the sort of people that feel the best connections are the ones that transcend emotional expression, because something as superfluous could never truly capture the strength of a connection (in their eyes). We often experience IEs in the superego as rudimentary and frivolous; incapable of depth, and we always toss them aside when we receive better input for the superid.


Thank you for this, it was very helpful in helping me understand  To clarify: people who value Fe might be more inclined to develop those aspects of themselves to better enable sx bonding, while people who don't value Fe are more likely to entirely reject that side of themselves in favour of an.. Fi kind of sx?

I was also wondering (as a general question to everyone) how an asexual person who was sx would manifest. If there are any asexual people who type as sx, any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@owlet I don't think Sx or any of them have anything to do with sexuality. Ss doesnt mean attraction/repulsion in a mating sense, from what I've gathered, but more if you are drawn to or repulsed by a person/situation etc i.e. not wanting to sleep with someone, but finding someone incredibly interesting and wanting to be near them for the intensity of feeling around them - not really sexual but more stimulation?
I find I'm very drawn to people for the intensity of 'feeling' around them, but that doesnt make me want to date them or anything (I did used to get confused by the feeling, and think it meant I liked them romantically/sexually, but now can tell the difference between those feelings). I think you could almost compare it to electricity around someone? Some people exude this field of 'electricity' that makes you buzz near them, and others dont, which can lead to attraction/repulsion, depending on what sort of 'charge' you have.
With So, it's more seeing how people fit into the slots, how they engage and interact and the opportunities and possibilities with each relationship. Sp if more focused on what you yourself have/do in regards to the world - insular and a small sphere of influence, but extremely powerful and observant all the same.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

...sx expressed in a rather subdued way?






Official video under cut:


* *


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

owlet said:


> Thank you for this, it was very helpful in helping me understand  To clarify: people who value Fe might be more inclined to develop those aspects of themselves to better enable sx bonding, while people who don't value Fe are more likely to entirely reject that side of themselves in favour of an.. Fi kind of sx?


Well, the essence of sx remains the same, I think. For both Fi and Fe types. It's just that it is expressed and conceptualized differently, but in an objective sense the instinct itself does not vary. Which is why, imo, it becomes necessary to distill the essence of the instinct down to something that can actually apply to all parties, because current mainstream descriptions apply strongly to people with strong Fe and Se, and probably not to the same extent for others.

I do think that this emotional energy sort of description is likely not to sit too well with all Fi valuers except xEEs, who may relate because of Fe demonstrative. I think even Fi doms would find an overwhelming focus on expressed emotion annoying after a while.

That said, I do think it's also possible for Ti egos with an underdeveloped superid to feel like they don't understand emotional energy. But I think it's rare that someone's superid is so repressed that they aren't even drawn to it when they see it in their environment.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

owlet said:


> Thank you for this, it was very helpful in helping me understand  To clarify: people who value Fe might be more inclined to develop those aspects of themselves to better enable sx bonding, while people who don't value Fe are more likely to entirely reject that side of themselves in favour of an.. Fi kind of sx?


What do you mean by aspects? 

I think it's important to separate Fe and Fi from sx all together and not try to mix and merge them as concepts. That's when people begin to become confused. Fe types simply express sx in an Fe way and vice versa for Fi. 



> I was also wondering (as a general question to everyone) how an asexual person who was sx would manifest. If there are any asexual people who type as sx, any input would be greatly appreciated!


Asexuality isn't the same as a lack of interest in intimate bonding. Asexuals can have sex and can experience romantic feelings. Theirs is just going to focus more on the emotional bonding itself, to feel emotionally close, as opposed to physical and emotional or just physical.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Everyone needs to stop conflating the sx instinct with having an active sex life. Do not be fooled by the "sexual" label--it's about _all _forms of intimacy, and you're doing it a disservice to limit that to sex and attraction. 

The sx instinct for me (granted, I'm sx/sp) is my thrill of intensity on things that catch my attention. If I get invested in a subject, I want to know all about it. If I become close friends with someone, I want to have serious conversations with them and really come to understand who they are deep down. It's my intensity, my joie de vivre, the slight mysterious 'off-ness' that sets me apart from so and sp doms, my disregard of what society thinks about me and people I care about. It's heavily tied into my Fi, basically.

Open your minds, people. Sx is about _all manifestations_ of intimacy and intensity.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> Everyone needs to stop conflating the sx instinct with having an active sex life. Do not be fooled by the "sexual" label--it's about _all _forms of intimacy, and you're doing it a disservice to limit that to sex and attraction.
> 
> The sx instinct for me (granted, I'm sx/sp) is my thrill of intensity on things that catch my attention. If I get invested in a subject, I want to know all about it. If I become close friends with someone, I want to have serious conversations with them and really come to understand who they are deep down. It's my intensity, my joie de vivre, the slight mysterious 'off-ness' that sets me apart from so and sp doms, my disregard of what society thinks about me and people I care about. It's heavily tied into my Fi, basically.
> 
> Open your minds, people. Sx is about _all manifestations_ of intimacy and intensity.


You're great at expressing it the way I feel it! Thanks for formulating it that well.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

throughtheroses said:


> The sx instinct for me (granted, I'm sx/sp) is my thrill of intensity on things that catch my attention. If I get invested in a subject, I want to know all about it. *If I become close friends with someone, I want to have serious conversations with them and really come to understand who they are deep down.* It's my intensity, my joie de vivre, the slight mysterious 'off-ness' that sets me apart from so and sp doms, my disregard of what society thinks about me and people I care about. It's heavily tied into my Fi, basically.


This is what I've seen in my sx/sp friend, too. She jumps in deep right away on a very personal level, seeks to create closeness between us, and I want to discuss the state of the world, current events. Sp/sx I've noticed is like that too, goes internally deep with another person, but has a more grounded quality that holds back more at first. 



throughtheroses said:


> Open your minds, people. Sx is about _all manifestations_ of intimacy and intensity.


Yeah, and as sx-last, I'm terrible at creating and sustaining both...

I think all human beings want to connect deeply to another person, but my view of "connection" is probably very different, less intense than sx's view of it. I like intensity, but only in small doses. I bet sx-types don't even view themselves as being particularly intense, but they are to me after a while. It's like I have to throw water on their fire.


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought this might be worth posting. 

I'm sx/sp and in a relationship, but right now me and my partner are separated by a long distance. The chemistry and connection between us is limited only to online communication and for me this is really devastating because words aren't enough to express what we share together. I try not to think about it, but whenever I fail to do so I fall into a downward spiral sometimes even panic attacks. It's really important for me to show how I really feel deep down and yet I can't. My partner is sp/sx and he isn't affected as much by the distance, he misses me greatly and can be frustrated at times because of it, but it's not neurotic for him at all. The same but obviously much less painful thing happens when we're together. I will be upset whenever I can't reach him on some level(his focus on sp). I always make sure of our chemistry, merging etc. I want to keep escalating it and I can't stop.

So while people of all three instincts can obviously experience sx, only sx-doms will feel such influence over their life with it. It will be an area of the most satisfaction, but also the most pain.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Night Huntress said:


> Well, the essence of sx remains the same, I think. For both Fi and Fe types. It's just that it is expressed and conceptualized differently, but in an objective sense the instinct itself does not vary. Which is why, imo, it becomes necessary to distill the essence of the instinct down to something that can actually apply to all parties, because current mainstream descriptions apply strongly to people with strong Fe and Se, and probably not to the same extent for others.
> 
> I do think that this emotional energy sort of description is likely not to sit too well with all Fi valuers except xEEs, who may relate because of Fe demonstrative. I think even Fi doms would find an overwhelming focus on expressed emotion annoying after a while.
> 
> That said, I do think it's also possible for Ti egos with an underdeveloped superid to feel like they don't understand emotional energy. But I think it's rare that someone's superid is so repressed that they aren't even drawn to it when they see it in their environment.


Sorry for the slow reply!
I think I was expressing my understanding poorly, but I meant that I thought you were saying that, in terms of Fe valuing types and Fi valuing types, they might play up certain aspects of Fe and Fi to better enable the sx instinct to be followed through?
So, from that, would a Ti or Te ego come across as more Fe or Fi valuing if sx? (It's probably completely unrelated but I'm curious!)



Entropic said:


> What do you mean by aspects?


Attributes/focuses of the IEs.



> I think it's important to separate Fe and Fi from sx all together and not try to mix and merge them as concepts. That's when people begin to become confused. Fe types simply express sx in an Fe way and vice versa for Fi.


Yes, I agree. I am curious about how the expression of sx in people who value different functions in ego block manifests, though! The part of the OP about Fe/Se was just an observation of parallels being drawn.



> Asexuality isn't the same as a lack of interest in intimate bonding. Asexuals can have sex and can experience romantic feelings. Theirs is just going to focus more on the emotional bonding itself, to feel emotionally close, as opposed to physical and emotional or just physical.


I asked because there's always quite a strong emphasis on sexuality with the sx instinct, even in many descriptions. So at the core, the sx instinct is purely about emotional closeness and intensity?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Ghostbangs said:


> I thought this might be worth posting.
> 
> I'm sx/sp and in a relationship, but right now me and my partner are separated by a long distance. The chemistry and connection between us is limited only to online communication and for me this is really devastating because words aren't enough to express what we share together. I try not to think about it, but whenever I fail to do so I fall into a downward spiral sometimes even panic attacks. It's really important for me to show how I really feel deep down and yet I can't. My partner is sp/sx and he isn't affected as much by the distance, he misses me greatly and can be frustrated at times because of it, but it's not neurotic for him at all. The same but obviously much less painful thing happens when we're together. I will be upset whenever I can't reach him on some level(his focus on sp). I always make sure of our chemistry, merging etc. I want to keep escalating it and I can't stop.
> 
> So while people of all three instincts can obviously experience sx, only sx-doms will feel such influence over their life with it. It will be an area of the most satisfaction, but also the most pain.


Thank you for posting this. I think this is a really good comparison between sp/sx and sx/sp focuses


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

owlet said:


> Attributes/focuses of the IEs.





> Yes, I agree. I am curious about how the expression of sx in people who value different functions in ego block manifests, though! The part of the OP about Fe/Se was just an observation of parallels being drawn.


Ok. 



> I asked because there's always quite a strong emphasis on sexuality with the sx instinct, even in many descriptions. So at the core, the sx instinct is purely about emotional closeness and intensity?


Well, I'm demisexual so while I enjoy sex as opposed to an asexual, I don't really think about sex the same way sexuals seem to do. To me sex is a form of emotional bonding and that's why I enjoy having sex, and while I have a fairly decent sex drive, I don't experience sex to be the main factor to me. It's definitely about relationships and typically I do see sx doms complaining about not being in a relationship (if single) and how they really want to feel like they are connected to someone else. So personally, I don't think sex is that important at all though it does play a role.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

owlet said:


> Sorry for the slow reply!
> I think I was expressing my understanding poorly, but I meant that I thought you were saying that, in terms of Fe valuing types and Fi valuing types, they might play up certain aspects of Fe and Fi to better enable the sx instinct to be followed through?
> So, from that, would a Ti or Te ego come across as more Fe or Fi valuing if sx? (It's probably completely unrelated but I'm curious!)


It's possible, yes.


----------

